# Cyclogest taken at wrong time



## cec (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm due to go for egg collection tomorrow and I've taken a cyclogest by mistake tonight, I got confused and only realised afterwards that I'm not meant to take it until before embryo transfer.  I'm now worried that this will affect the egg collection tomorrow, what should I do?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

You´ve only slightly jumped the gun. It takes time for the cyclogest to be absorbed into the body so wouldn´t affect egg collection happening today but you must tell them just so they know.

Ruth


----------

